# Doctor recommended NO weight gain for twin pregnancy???



## Bcinla

Hi everybody. I am pregnant with twins, 10 1/2 weeks, and at my first OB appointment my babies were measuring a day ahead. I have type II diabetes which had been controlled with diet and exercise until I got pregnant. I have been instructed to monitor my eating habits very closely to control blood sugar since I got pregnant as it quickly got out of control and i am now on insulin to manage as well. I have lost 14 pounds since I got the first BFP. I am overweight, 5'5" and 223 so I have plenty of extra weight. My concern is my OB said it was ok that I had lost some weight and while she doesn't want me to lose more, she also said she does not want me to gain any weight during this pregnancy. WHAT? I have been reading online how important it is to gain weight in the first 20 weeks with a twin pregnancy. Even obese women, which I am, are recommended to gain at least 20-30 pounds. I trust my doctor but I can't help but wonder if this is normal and if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## HappiestMom

Im 5'5 as well..and was 256lbs or so when I got pregnant..no diabetes though before or during pregnancy..I lost weight at first ended up in the high 240s low 250s and then ended up at 264 or so stayed at that same weight..and I mean like just 1 or so pound up or down each month for the last 4-5 months... my Dr never said to NOT gain weight or to NOT lose weight either...they were very happy with what my weight did so I had a net gain of just 8 lbs or so overall....and I lost 30lbs within the first week after having them and have maintained that ever since with my regular eating habits which arent very good ones lol...


----------



## rory83coyotes

I am over weight 265 when I was pregnant with my last. Dr said I could only gain 10lbs but that was for a singleton and not a twin. I can't imagine that no weight would be realistic as you would technically be lossing weight the whole time to take in account for the gain in blood volume, placenta, and babies. 

Do you really like your dr? or could you look for a second opinion.


----------



## lizziedripping

Funnily enough hun I pretty much only gained 30Ibs by the end of my twin pregnancy, 24Ibs of which was babies, placentas and water. I ate freely but healthily and didn't try to gain or lose weight. I was sofa bound for 8mths and ate well so was surprised I didn't gain more, but my boys were huge at 38wks so had plenty of nutrition and a the doc said probably took ALL my calories which is why I didn't gain much. The extra weight was gone almost immediately after delivery.

Twins with efficient placentas tend to consume huge amounts of energy frm you so it's not unusual not to gain hun. They will take what they need and it'll be you that is deprived if anything. Just eat well, maintain a balanced diet and I'm sure you and babies' will do just fine :) xx


----------



## amjon

I had GD and started out above average and was told I still needed to gain 30-40lbs by my MFM. She said the babies NEED some weight gain. One of my regular OBs yelled at me near the end when I went up 5lbs one week, but the MFM didn't say a word about it so I just ignored her. The MFM did get on me at 20 weeks when I was still down 1/2 lb and ordered modified bed rest with an extra snack so I could put on a bit of weight and in the end gained 28lbs, so close to what she wanted.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I started out significantly overweight, and my ob told me to expect to gain about 40 pounds with the twins. When I had them at 32 weeks, I had gained 26 pounds. Within 2 weeks, I had lost it all plus about 5 more.

I'm surprised your doctor told you not to gain any weight. That basically means that she wants you to lose weight, since the babies' weight has to come from somewhere! I would think you'd want to gain at least 15 pounds even if that's ONLY baby, water, and placenta. If I were you, I'd get a second opinion.


----------



## GracieGirl86

I started my twin pregnancy about 45 lbs overweight and was really scared they were going to harass me about it. I have a friend who weighs around the same as me who was pregnant with a singleton and she was told to only gain 15, they put no limit on my weight gain. They just said "with twins, you will have to gain some weight". I ended up gaining 21 lbs, and lost 34 the day I delivered. During my pregnancy I just ate "real" food. Nothing processed and very little that was packaged. I didn't watch what or how much I ate of anything, being pregnant with twins they steal most of your calories anyway! So as long as its not junk you're eating, you will be fine and probably end up losing weight in the end! :)

And since having my babies, just tending to their daily needs I've lost another 10 lbs in 3 weeks! Just 20 more to go!


----------



## hopingfor4

I had GD and took insulin, only gained 6 pounds with my twin pregnancy.


----------

